# Just found this site.....



## ageless (Jan 1, 2011)

thought I would introduce myself..I live in Florida and will be 67 yrs old in April. I have been into bodybuilding since 2001. Here are a few pics taken at the gym


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome to the board buddy! You look like you have a lof of BB experience.


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Damn i'de love to be in that shape when I get older. Although I'de love to be in that shape now haha

How long you been training buddy?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Welcome aboard buddy, you look similar to a guy from here called tel / terry... you're in very good shape for your age

Out of interest what kind of reactions do you get being in such good shape at your age?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Welcome Ageless. nice physique there mate well done !!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Welcome aboard mate.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

Well done man... you must be hell happy and proud to look like that at 67. Defo will have to watch out for your contributions on here.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

welcome and well done


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and you're looking great!

All the best,

Lee.


----------



## nagasis (Sep 26, 2009)

wow... got any tips lol


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome to uk-m sweetie


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

welcome and big respect to you -a great example to everyone of the benifits of bodybuilding


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You probably look better than 80% on here mate ( me included ) so fair play and welcome...


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

You look a bit like Tom Jones


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> Welcome aboard buddy, you look similar to a guy from here called tel


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> Welcome aboard buddy, you look similar to a guy from here called tel / terry... you're in very good shape for your age
> 
> Out of interest what kind of reactions do you get being in such good shape at your age?


Dont be rude, he's a lot younger than Tel !!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

:lol: :lol:

That is all

Raptor, if I meet you in real life, you better hope my zimmer aint so fast that day, tw4t 

OP, no offence mate, I'm just a tad younger than you, you look really great for your age though bud, nice one:thumbup1:

These young fatties have no idea of the dedication needed to stay awesome once your past 30:whistling:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

The Raptor said:


> Welcome aboard buddy, you look similar to a guy from here called tel / terry... you're in very good shape for your age
> 
> Out of interest what kind of reactions do you get being in such good shape at your age?


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

ageless said:


> View attachment 53291
> View attachment 53290
> View attachment 53289
> View attachment 53288
> ...


Hey man... Your looking impressive. What gave you the bb bug at 57?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome aboard...  ...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> That is all
> 
> ...


Haha i was laughing while i was writing that post as i know you hate it if people call you 'older' :lol:

Love you really xxx


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome

wow 66 years young (amazing-you look fab)


----------



## ageless (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words...now to answer some questions

nagasis - find a young woman and marry her then hang on for the ride of your life.

akalatengo - say I look like tom jones? I hope that's a compliment...lol

tel3563 you look great!

greenspin - the real answer? my ex wife told me she had heard all of my old stories and to get some new material or find someone new to tell them to...so I did. I was about 150lbs with a pot belly...now we all know that that is not what a beautiful young wife wants...so I headed for the gym...sure enough...3 yrs later, she packed my bags. Now I have many stories, some I can't tell, but trust me they are all great! My new wife is 26 yrs younger than me! She is my "trophy wife".

raptor...love your avatar  )


----------



## mr power (Dec 7, 2010)

welcome


----------



## thaiman (Nov 25, 2010)

imagine your bamp was on the gear, that would be cool


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Welcome to the board mate


----------



## flexluke (Nov 13, 2010)

welcome mate!! you look realy goood!!!!!


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

ageless said:


> View attachment 53291
> View attachment 53290
> View attachment 53289
> View attachment 53288
> ...


God damn lol im 21 your over 3 times my age and more ripped than me. I think this is the incredible hulks dad and hes painted himself pink to fool us all


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

67 years old wow. Your a bodybuilding god


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome, Great look mate!


----------

